# Chin Spoiler/ Wide Body Rear for 1969 GTO



## ApacheWolf (May 5, 2021)

Looking to modernize the GOAT a tiny bit. 
Checked the forum and only found outdated info. Anybody have info on where to go to locate either fiberglass or metal front chin Spoiler... Side skirts...& Wide body rear quarter panels... Looking too purchase or somebody that is known to do great work. Nothing outlandish just looking to widen out her rear a little bit as shown below.

Thanks


----------

